# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Home & Away > Spoilers >  Ash ( George Mason)

## Perdita

One of Home and Away's newest actors has talked about his role for the first time.

George Mason will be playing Ash, a mystery guy who has come into town looking for Brax.

In an interview with Australia's Daily Telegraph, Mason said: "I don't think he takes life too seriously, but when it comes to family he definitely wants somewhere to belong."

Mason didn't give away any upcoming storylines for his character, but he did say Ash isn't exactly an angel.

"I wouldn't say I am a bad boy, he definitely has a good heart, but he hasn't had your standard upbringing, so he is definitely not a good boy."

"I didn't realise how many people watched this show," Mason said. "When I am down at Palm Beach filming there are girls from Norway, Ireland, Scotland, it is incredible."

He's been filming on set for the past four weeks and didn't realise the show was so popular.

----------

Chicken Little (13-10-2014), Dazzle (27-10-2014), TaintedLove (13-10-2014)

----------


## gillyH1981

Perdita, Wrong thread. This should be in the Home and Away spoilers not Neighbours.

----------


## gillyH1981

Can one of the moderators on the forum move this thread to the Home & Away section. This character is in Home & Away not Neighbours.

----------


## Perdita

Also ahead on Summer Bay, sparks fly between Denny Miller and newcomer Ash, much to Brax's unease.

When Ash (George Mason) offers to help Denny (Jessica Grace Smith) fix a problem with her car, he is impressed by her feisty nature as she insists that she doesn't need his help.

However, when Denny later sees him working at Angelo's, she can't help but enquire about the new barman, asking Josh who he is.

Ash helps Denny.
Â© Channel 5
Ash helps Denny.

When Brax overhears Ash and Denny flirting at the bar, he tells Ash that Denny was Casey's girlfriend and is therefore off-limits.

The next day, Denny is trying to fix her car again when Ash approaches, but this time he gives her his condolences over Casey and tells her that he didn't know who she was before.

Although Denny is uncomfortable that Ash has spoken to Brax about her behind her back, the chemistry between the two is obvious. Could romance be on the cards for Denny again?

Ash and Denny flirt.
Â© Channel 5
Ash and Denny flirt.

Ash apologises to Denny.
Â© Channel 5
Ash apologises to Denny.

Home and Away airs these scenes on Wednesday February 18 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------


## tammyy2j

I do like Ash so far

----------


## SoapsJSK

Casey was class and Ash looks like a tramp...needs a shave and a haircut for a start..I hope they don't hit it off...she doesn't suit him..
Home and away writers need to get some good storylines rather than repeating the same old stuff with different characters...

----------


## SoapsJSK

Casey was class and Ash looks like a tramp...needs a shave and a haircut for a start..I hope they don't hit it off...she doesn't suit him..
Home and away writers need to get some good storylines rather than repeating the same old stuff with different characters...

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Denny Miller and Nate Cooper will decide it is time to move forward with their lives as they desperately seek new romances in upcoming episodes.

Denny (Jessica Grace Smith) will hook up with Ash (George Mason), while Nate (Kyle Pryor) will grow closer to new policewoman Kat.

Jessica Grace Smith as Denny in Home and Away
Â© Channel 5
Jessica Grace Smith as Denny

Denny has been struggling with her growing attraction to Ash ever since he arrived in Summer Bay, but has resisted due to her loyalty to late boyfriend Casey Braxton.

However, upcoming episodes will see Denny decide it is time to move on after seeking advice from fellow resident John Palmer.

When John reassures Denny that she will always love Casey, she is given fresh hope and texts Ash, arranging to meet him on the pier.

Once they meet, the pair share a kiss - but this time it is Ash who panics and ends up running off.

Ash offers Brax support
Â© Channel 5
George Mason as Ash

Smith told TV Week: "Denny was confused about her feelings for Ash. She had a lot of guilt about moving on from Casey.

"John tells her she will always love Casey, but has a big enough heart to open up to someone else."

----------

lizann (16-03-2015), Pantherboy (16-03-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Over on Home and Away, Ash will be forced to face up to his past as he comes face-to-face with his sister Billie.

Regular viewers will know that Ash has been searching for Billie (Tessa De Josselin) ever since he was released from jail.

The search had disastrous consequences for Ash's friend Brax after he was arrested and subsequently charged for murdering Billie's boyfriend Dean whilst on a trip to find her.

Ash (George Mason) will finally see Billie again when they separately decide to visit their brother Luke's grave on Anzac Day. 

Ash sees his sister Billie
Â© Channel 5
Ash sees his sister Billie

Although Ash finds Billie at the cemetery, she immediately runs away but a determined Ash stands in front of her car urging her to stop. 

When Billie reluctantly does so, they go back to put flowers on Luke's grave where they start to reminisce about the past.

Ash tries to persuade Billie not to leave
Â© Channel 5
Ash tries to persuade Billie not to leave

Unsure over how to tell his sister that Dean has died, Ash persuades Billie to come back to Summer Bay with him and he starts showing her around.

As they start to discuss the circumstances that caused Ash to go to prison, he decides to come clean with Billie and tells her Dean is dead.

Horrified by the news, Billie jumps to an awful conclusion before telling Ash to stay away from her. Will Ash be able to explain himself before it's too late?

Ash and Billie pay their respects to their brother Luke
Â© Channel 5
Ash and Billie pay their respects to their brother

Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday June 22 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------

Dazzle (15-06-2015)

----------


## lizann

does he think he and billie can live and work for braxtons still after all that happened

----------

Dazzle (05-09-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Ash will be the second character arrested on suspicion of killing Charlotte King in Home and Away.

Charlotte's murder has rocked Summer Bay to the core, and a number of residents have already been thrown into the spotlight.

Ash's arrest comes after the finger is pointed at Irene Roberts, who was taken in for questioning when evidence put her at the scene of the crime.

Ash will fall under suspicion when detective Dylan Carter discovers that he wasn't with Phoebe the entire time after Leah and Zac's wedding, meaning he has no proper alibi for when Charlotte was murdered. 

Ash had failed to mention this during a previous conversation with the police, immediately arousing suspicion.

Convinced that Ash is the culprit behind the crime. Dylan soon arrests him, despite his insistence that he was instead picking his sister Billie up in Yabbie Creek.  ​

Ash's arrest devastates his girlfriend Phoebe, who desperately tries to persuade her friend Kat to help him out. 

However, with Kat torn over her duties as a police officer and her friendship with the pair, what does the future hold for Ash?​ George Mason, who plays Ash, doesn't think it's looking good.

Speaking to TV Week, he said: "It doesn't look good for Ash. I think he is a pretty likely suspect. 

"They find out he lied about where he was. It is a pretty hectic interview. Kat has got to be a cop so it is always going to be a tough one. 

"She knows it doesn't look good for him, but she has still got to ask the questions.

----------

Dazzle (09-02-2016), Pantherboy (08-02-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away is lining up a horrifying attack on Ash that will leave his life hanging in the balance.

Ash's ongoing feud with notorious criminal Simmo will come to a head in dramatic scenes that will leave fans wondering whether he'll survive the beating.

The pair have been at each other's throats for a while, but tensions will reach an all-time high when it becomes apparent that Simmo has photographic evidence of Ash's secret relationship with Kat.

UK fans will see Kat get her job back next week, but under strict condition that she doesn't get back together with Ash. So you can see why these photos might be an issue...

After Ash gets physical with Simmo, he pays a high price for his actions when the thug subsequently plots his own revenge - and it's far worse.

According to TV Week, Simmo first of all severs the brake line on the car Ash's pregnant sister Billie is about to drive in, which could cause them to have a terrible accident.

And after wreaking havoc there, he sets his cronies on Ash â who wastes no time in attacking him mercilessly.

The horrifying incident will leave Ash's loved ones devastated, but will he survive the beating?

Home and Away airs on Seven in Australia and Channel 5 in the UK.

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (24-10-2016), Pantherboy (24-10-2016)

----------


## SoapsJSK

Hope he doesn't survive as never liked him or his wasted character. 


> Home and Away is lining up a horrifying attack on Ash that will leave his life hanging in the balance.
> 
> Ash's ongoing feud with notorious criminal Simmo will come to a head in dramatic scenes that will leave fans wondering whether he'll survive the beating.
> 
> The pair have been at each other's throats for a while, but tensions will reach an all-time high when it becomes apparent that Simmo has photographic evidence of Ash's secret relationship with Kat.
> 
> UK fans will see Kat get her job back next week, but under strict condition that she doesn't get back together with Ash. So you can see why these photos might be an issue...
> 
> After Ash gets physical with Simmo, he pays a high price for his actions when the thug subsequently plots his own revenge - and it's far worse.
> ...

----------


## SoapsJSK

Hope he doesn't survive as never liked him or his wasted character. 


> Home and Away is lining up a horrifying attack on Ash that will leave his life hanging in the balance.
> 
> Ash's ongoing feud with notorious criminal Simmo will come to a head in dramatic scenes that will leave fans wondering whether he'll survive the beating.
> 
> The pair have been at each other's throats for a while, but tensions will reach an all-time high when it becomes apparent that Simmo has photographic evidence of Ash's secret relationship with Kat.
> 
> UK fans will see Kat get her job back next week, but under strict condition that she doesn't get back together with Ash. So you can see why these photos might be an issue...
> 
> After Ash gets physical with Simmo, he pays a high price for his actions when the thug subsequently plots his own revenge - and it's far worse.
> ...

----------


## mygypsy

> Hope he doesn't survive as never liked him or his wasted character.


I agree not the best of actors and his character does annoy me at times.   He survives the bashing.

----------


## Pantherboy

DailyMail article with pictures of George Mason (Ash) filming with Penny McNamee (Tori) at Palm Beach this week. So the rumours about Ash & Tori getting together appear to be correct......


*Spying on someone? George Mason gets a visit from rumoured fiancÃ©e Manon Buchalet on set of Home and Away as actor shares a passionate kiss with co-star Penny McNamee*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...y-McNamee.html

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Ash can't believe his eyes later this month as he comes face-to-face with his "dead" brother Luke in a huge storyline twist.

Ash (George Mason) is still grieving for his tragic sister Billie when he discovers that his other sibling has been alive and kicking out there the whole time.

The first clue to Luke's true fate emerges when Ash's girlfriend Kat Chapman (Pia Miller) looks into his case and discovers that there's no death certificate for him.

When Kat does some further digging by examining the police report on his death, she's shellshocked to see the accompanying photo as it's the same guy she spotted at Billie's funeral recently.

Kat Chapman and Ash turn up at the address they've found in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5
Although Ash is still reluctant to believe that Kat's claims can be true, they're both given a trail to follow when he starts being plagued by strange phone calls.

Ash recognises the voice on the other end of the line as his brother, so Kat helps him by tracing the call and getting an address they can visit for answers.

Not messing about, Ash kicks down the door at the house when they see that nobody is home.

The pair find nothing inside despite their best efforts, but just when they're heading back to the car, a voice calls out to Ash and he sees that it's Luke.

Ash comes face-to-face with his brother Patrick in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5
Luke â or Patrick, as he's now known â admits that Ash must have a lot of questions and offers to explain everything, but Ash reacts with total fury by punching him and marching off.

Ash obviously isn't keen to hear why Luke faked his death, but how will he feel when his brother finally gets a chance to share his story?

Ash punches Patrick in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5
Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, April 24 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------


## lizann

> DailyMail article with pictures of George Mason (Ash) filming with Penny McNamee (Tori) at Palm Beach this week. So the rumours about Ash & Tori getting together appear to be correct......
> 
> 
> *Spying on someone? George Mason gets a visit from rumoured fiancÃ©e Manon Buchalet on set of Home and Away as actor shares a passionate kiss with co-star Penny McNamee*
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...y-McNamee.html


 i was thinking he would get with leah and raise luc with her

----------


## Pantherboy

More photos of George Mason (Ash) & Penny McNamee (Tori) filming together, & also more photos of Pia Miller (Kat) & Jake Ryan together (mentioned on another thread), this time in a red Ferrari!


*SPOILER ALERT: George Mason shares passionate seaside embrace with co-star Penny McNamee as the two film scenes for Home and Away*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...y-McNamee.html

----------

TaintedLove (07-06-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

Pictures of George (Ash) & Penny (Tori) filming at Palm Beach on Monday:


*SPOILER ALERT: By George, is everything OK? Shock on set of Home And Away as Mason's character dramatically collapses while holding his chest during beach run*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...Home-Away.html

----------

TaintedLove (07-06-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away is lining up a new love triangle with both Kat Chapman and Tori Morgan set to fight for Ash's heart.

Australian viewers have recently seen Ash and Kat call time on their relationship, unable to move forward from their vast differences over baby Luc.

With Ash determined to follow through with his decision to formally adopt his niece, it was the final straw for Kat â who has never been enamoured with the idea of raising her in the first place.

But in the wake of his break-up with Kat, Ash will find himself growing closer to doctor Tori, having struck up a bond with her when Luc was being treated in hospital.

To make matters more complex, Tori has developed a crush on Ash â having witnessed his caring, paternal side around the youngster.

Still recovering from her own split with Nate Cooper, Tori throws herself into supporting Ash as he struggles with life as a single parent â even encouraging him to take a night off from his dad duties and have some fun.

However, when Ash suggests that they go for lunch instead, Tori struggles to resist the offer, but is unprepared for what happens next.

Over lunch at Ash's place, Ash starts to open up to Tori â leaving her delighted when he tells her that she is the full package in terms of a partner.

But after an emotionally charged moment between the pair, Tori panics that things are moving too quickly and makes an excuse to leave.

However, TV Week reports that things will get a whole lot more tricky when Tori finds herself having to listen to Kat's side of the break-up with Ash â where she reveals that she is still in love with him.

To make matters more complex, Tori later realises that Kat and Ash are going on a date in a bid to rekindle their romance. But who does Ash really want to be with?


Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (04-07-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Baby Luc's loved ones are left devastated on Home and Away as her life hangs in the balance later this month.

Shock scenes on the way in the Aussie soap see Ash (George Mason) and Kat Chapman panic when they take Luc away on a camping trip with them and struggle to wake her up one morning.

Abandoning their holiday and rushing off to the hospital, Ash and Kat (Pia Miller) are fearing the worst as they hand Luc over to Tori Morgan and pray that she can figure out what's wrong.

Later on, Leah Patterson-Baker (Ada Nicodemou) arrives at the hospital just in time to hear the upsetting news that Luc has a serious bowel issue and requires emergency surgery.


Leah Patterson-Baker, Ash and Kat Chapman worry about Luc in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

When Ash searches for reassurance that everything will be fine afterwards, the seriousness of the situation hits home as Tori (Penny McNamee) is unable to provide any guarantees.

To make matters even worse, Luc must wait for the arrival of a paediatric surgeon who's caught up at another hospital.

As the little one's condition deteriorates even further, Tori finally realises that they can't wait for the surgeon to become available as they're running out of time.

Either Luc dies or Tori does the surgery herself, but how will the frightening situation resolve itself?


Tori Morgan updates Ash and Kat Chapman on Luc in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, July 24 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (15-07-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Elsewhere in Summer Bay, it looks like Ash may be moving on quickly after he splits from Kat Chapman.

Ash (George Mason) reaches the end of the road with Kat next week after realising that her reluctance to be a mother to baby Luc means their relationship has no real future.

Once Kat is out of the picture, Tori Morgan (Penny McNamee) finds herself drawn to Ash as she keeps checking up on how he's doing now that he's a single dad.

These new pictures see Tori having a coffee with Ash and bonding over break-ups â something they both have recent experience of.


Tori Morgan bonds with Ash and Luc in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5


Tori Morgan bonds with Ash and Luc in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Tori suggests that Ash should ask Leah to mind Luc so he can go out with the boys, but instead Ash invites Tori to come over for lunch.

As the pair continue to bond during the meal, the inevitable happens when they come close to sharing a kiss, which is only avoided when Tori suddenly jumps up and says she has to go. But is it only a matter of time before these two get together properly?

Home and Away airs these scenes on Tuesday, August 15 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.


Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (05-08-2017), Pantherboy (05-08-2017)

----------


## SoapsJSK

Ash  looks like a dirty, messy tramp and can't believe they hook him up with all the pretty women in H&A.  He didn't suit Kat at all.  

Nate and Kat were better suited but looks like he is leaving and Kat has someone else..these guys don't take long to swap partners!!

----------


## Pantherboy

Photos of Ash & Robbo fighting & also what looks like a brawl between the police & some river boys (?).............


*SPOILER ALERT! Home And Away actors spotted filming dramatic fight scene as George Mason and Jake Ryan square up over the death of Pia Miller's on-screen character*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...alm-Beach.html


This came after these photos from last week's filming of Ash 'talking' to the police:


*SPOILER ALERT: Baby killer? George Mason confronted by police in tense Home and Away scenes... after the 'death' of on-screen flame Katarina Chapman and their unborn child*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...Home-Away.html


(As usual, the Daily Mail are just guessing at the storylines involved, but the photos are interesting....)

----------


## tammyy2j

Is the garage gone with Ash taking care of Luc and Justin chasing Scarlett  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Pantherboy (31-08-2017)

----------


## kaz21

It seems like it, but no they still have it. Ziggy is now working there

----------

Pantherboy (31-08-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Ash jeopardises his relationship yet again as he goes to great lengths to help Tori Morgan later this month.

Ash (George Mason) is currently back on track with his girlfriend Kat Chapman, but she's still not too comfortable about his ongoing friendship with Tori.

Upcoming episodes see Tori get upset when it's confirmed that drug dealer Zannis was to blame for her brothers' recent car crash, which has left Mason in a coma.


Ash is forced to call Justin Morgan for help in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Unable to resist getting involved, Ash offers to reach out to a past acquaintance who may be able to help them track down Zannis.

Although Kat warns him to leave it, Ash goes ahead with his plan anyway but is horrified to realise that he's been led into a trap.

Zannis and his thugs give Ash a nasty beating as a warning to Brody and Tori, wanting them both to stay away.


Ash is cornered by Zannis's thugs in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Although Ash is brought back to the Bay safely thanks to Justin (James Stewart), there's an inevitable angry reaction from Kat when she finds out what he's been up to.

Convinced that he only did this because of his feelings for Tori, Kat warns her boyfriend to sort out his priorities or they're over. Will Ash listen?


Ash is forced to call Justin Morgan for help in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, September 11 and Tuesday, September 12 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.


Digital Spy

----------


## Pantherboy

Photos from filming at Palm Beach on Tuesday. Alas, more brawling & River Boys..............



*SPOILER ALERT: Trouble simmers in the bay as Home And Away's George Mason, James Stewart and new love interest Sarah Roberts get into a brawl.*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...pic-brawl.html

*
SPOILER ALERT: Enjoying the view? Shirtless George Mason checks out a bikini-clad babe while filming Home And Away.*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...clad-babe.html

----------


## lizann

so ash now carer for baby luc decides to get involved with thugs and druggies for someone he knows for a few months

----------

Pantherboy (07-09-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

> so ash now carer for baby luc decides to get involved with thugs and druggies for someone he knows for a few months


I don't think there has been any photos of Ash filming with baby Luc for a little while now (there only seems to be photos of Ash getting beaten up, fighting or with river boys etc!). So, I am wondering whether Ash will either lose or decide to give up custody of Luc at some stage?? Will the coming storyline end up being a case of a combination of Ash no longer having custody of Luc, and then later on Kat & her unborn baby being killed that turns Ash back to the river boys etc?? Just a thought. Probably not, but we will see! 

A while back we saw those photos of Mick holding Luc, while he is talking to Irene (to go to air in Aust later this year), & recently there has been the speculation that VJ may have left the show. So, is VJ maybe leaving unrelated, or is it possible that VJ ends up with Luc & moves away with her?? (to keep her away from Mick??) - surely H&A won't let a 'rehabilitated' Mick get custody of Luc, or would they.....? Another thought & again, we will see.

----------


## Perdita

Elsewhere in Summer Bay, at least Kat does have some good news coming up, as her boyfriend Ash finally starts listening to her concerns about Tori Morgan.

Although Kat and Ash (George Mason) seem to be slowly getting back on track, their reunion keeps being jeopardised thanks to his close friendship with Tori.

While Kat knows deep down that nothing is going on between Ash and Tori (Penny McNamee), she's also adamant that their friendship can never be entirely innocent since they all know Tori wants it to be something more.


Kat Chapman with Ash in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Finally deciding that he needs to put his girlfriend first, Ash confronts Tori and explains how much their friendship is getting to Kat.

Ash reveals that he's decided to respect Kat's wishes by keeping his distance from now on, but how will Tori react to his controversial choice?


Ash with Tori Morgan in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, September 18 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (09-09-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Ash finally declares his true feelings for Tori Morgan later this month, but he's left flummoxed when she struggles to take his confession seriously.

Ash (George Mason) and Tori (Penny McNamee) seem destined to become Summer Bay's next couple, but it looks like it's going to be far from plain sailing for them in the build-up.

Upcoming episodes see Leah Patterson-Baker call Tori's bluff after Tori continues to insist that she's not interested in Ash.

Leah encourages Tori to go on a date with someone else to prove that she's actually telling the truth, which prompts Tori to spontaneously ask out a handsome stranger she spots in the queue at the Diner.


Ash visits Tori Morgan in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

When word gets back to Ash that Tori is on a date later on, he shows his jealousy by turning up to spy on her.

Tori is furious when Ash then goes a step further by deliberately disrupting her romantic meeting, which cuts things short between her and her new guy.

Realising he's crossed the line, Ash later turns up to see Tori and apologise â admitting that he only behaved so badly because he has feelings for her.

Totally unimpressed, Tori accuses Ash of being on the rebound after spotting his last girlfriend Kat Chapman moving on with Robbo recently.

When Tori stubbornly refuses to believe it's anything more serious than that, will Ash have to give up on his attempts to win her over?


Ash visits Tori Morgan in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Home and Away airs these scenes on Tuesday, October 17 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.


Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (07-10-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Ash erupts with anger next month after discovering that Mick Jennings is trying to get back in contact with his mum Irene Roberts.

Ash (George Mason) can't believe what he's hearing when he answers the phone at the beach house and listens to Mick on the other end, asking to speak to Irene.

Things only get worse when Irene does some digging of her own and discovers that Mick is seeking her help to secure his freedom at an upcoming parole hearing.

Unsettled by the thought that Mick could return to Summer Bay, Ash decides to take matters into his own hands and visits the facility where Mick has been receiving treatment.

Ash even pretends to be Mick's brother just to get some time alone with the man who raped his sister Billie.

When Mick apologises to Ash, he reacts furiously by grabbing the villain by the throat and pushing him up against the wall. With Tori horrified by his behaviour, will Ash regret his outburst? And where do Irene's loyalties lie?


Ash has a heated confrontation with Mick Jennings in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, November 6 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

DigitalnSpy

----------


## Perdita

Meanwhile, Ash's detective work will come at a major cost when Tori Morgan decides to end their relationship.

Tori (Penny McNamee) grows deeply suspicious when she notices Ash spending so much time with Kat, which plays straight into her insecurities that she could lose him.

When Tori demands an explanation for what's going on, Ash insists that they've just been discussing the baby â but she refuses to buy this excuse.

Ash later confesses that he and Kat do share a secret, but he doesn't want to tell Tori because it would put her in danger.

At the end of her tether, Tori sadly admits that she can't do this anymore â they are practically in a three-person relationship, so it's time to break things off. Are they over for good this time?


Ash and Tori Morgan's romance runs into trouble in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5


Ash and Tori Morgan's romance runs into trouble in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5


Home and Away airs these scenes on Tuesday, February 27 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (17-02-2018)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away airs another dangerous showdown between Ash and Robbo next month, as the tension between them reaches an all-time high.

Ash (George Mason) has been desperate to track down Robbo and unleash his revenge, bitterly blaming him for the tragic loss of Kat Chapman and their unborn baby.

Upcoming scenes see Ash finally get his chance when Robbo (Jake Ryan) comes out of hiding and prepares to hand himself in.


Ash and Robbo have a showdown in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Robbo is ready to speak to the police and face the music, but he's intercepted by the fearsome force of Ash and the River Boys.

Totally cornered, Robbo is forced to flee to the headland, where Dean Thompson and the River Boys manage to hold off new policeman Colby Thorne and his team.

This gives Ash time to pursue Robbo to what looks like a deadly final confrontation, with the stakes getting higher than ever.


Ash and Robbo have a showdown in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

When Robbo urges Ash to see things from his point of view and mentions the tragedies in his own past, it provides enough pause for the police to arrive and drag both men back to the station.

A disaster has clearly been averted here, but is it really the end of the tension between Ash and Robbo?


Ash and Robbo are arrested by police in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

*Home and Away airs these scenes on Easter Monday (April 2) at the special times of 12.10pm and 6.30pm on Channel 5.*


Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (24-03-2018), tuckec01 (27-03-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

*SPOILER ALERT!*

Daily Telegraph article confirming George Mason's exit from H&A:


*Home And Awayâs Ash latest character to leave soap*

HOME and Awayâs *George Mason* is the latest star to say sayonara to Summer Bay. 

Confidential can reveal the New Zealand actor, who played bad boy Martin âAshâ Ashford on the show for more than three years, has filmed his final scenes with the Channel 7 drama.

Mason, who is engaged to French model Manon Buchalet, has moved back to New Zealand to star in a new film, Daffodils.

The movie is based on the critically acclaimed stage play, which is a love story told with *re-imaginings of Kiwi songs.

Mason has been one of the central characters of Home and Away since his arrival on air in October 2014, with producers hoping at the time that he would step into the void soon to be left by departing Stephen Peacocke.

His on-screen relationship with Pia Miller has been a central storyline on the show, with many fans predicting that when Millerâs character Kat Chapman was killed off, Mason would soon leave the show.

Speaking of his experience, Mason said it was âoverwhelmingâ to play âa main character on such a big television showâ but it âwas a dream jobâ.

Because the show is filmed months in advance, Mason will be on screen until the middle of the year.

Meanwhile, Home and Away is enjoying a resurgence with the introduction of new cast members, including new âRiver Boyâ Patrick OâConnor and former reality television star Sam Frost.

Home and Away returns to screens on Monday at 7pm after the conclusion of the Commonwealth Games.


...and:

*See ya, Summer Bay! George Mason set to leave Home And Away after playing bad boy Martin 'Ash' Ashford on the long-running soap for more than three years*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...Home-Away.html

----------


## Perdita

Elsewhere in Summer Bay, there's terror in store for Ash when he faces a near-death experience at the garage.

Ash (George Mason) has to be rushed to hospital when the vehicle he's working on accidentally falls on him, crushing his legs.

After an agonising wait for help, it's Ash's ex-girlfriend Tori Morgan (Penny McNamee) who comes to his rescue when she visits the garage by chance.

Although Tori manages to help Ash and get him free, the medical emergency becomes increasingly complex as he loses circulation in one of his legs.


Tori Morgan tries to save Ash in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Ash is also in danger of further complications due to only having one kidney, which means there's lots at stake when he arrives at the hospital.

Tori is relieved when Ash's ECG is normal, but is also concerned by signs that he could have a problem with his kidney function. This means that he may need permanent dialysis, or a transplant.

When Ash's condition deteriorates quickly, Tori fast tracks his dialysis. Will Ash be okay?


Tori Morgan tries to save Ash in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, April 30 and Tuesday, May 1 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (21-04-2018)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Ash shares a final kiss with Tori Morgan before leaving Summer Bay for good later this month.

George Mason filmed his final scenes as Ash a few months ago, and Channel 5 viewers will finally get to see his exit on July 20.

Upcoming scenes see Ash split from Tori (Penny McNamee) once again as it becomes clear that there's no going back for their relationship this time.

In the aftermath, Ash grows fed up with the mundane nature of day-to-day life in the Bay, especially when he hears that Leah Patterson-Baker has an exciting trip to Cyprus lined up to visit VJ and Luc.


Ash says goodbye to Tori Morgan and leaves Summer Bay in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

As Leah gushes over baby Luc and reveals that she's now starting to talk, Ash begins to fear that his little niece will have forgotten about him.

With a renewed sense of purpose, Ash decides to take his own trip to Cyprus and buys a one-way ticket â a sign that he's in no hurry to return.

When news of Ash's plans spreads around the Bay, everyone bands together to give him a warm send-off.

Tori initially decides to avoid the grand farewell as she can't face the heartbreak of losing another person she's been close to, but in the end, she does the right thing by catching Ash before he goes.

Grateful for the chance for some proper closure, Ash tells Tori that she's the best thing that ever happened to him and they'll always love each other. As Ash kisses Tori before leaving, will she be able to cope without him?


Ash says goodbye to Tori Morgan and leaves Summer Bay in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Ash says goodbye to Tori Morgan and leaves Summer Bay in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Tori Morgan watches Ash leave in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5


Home and Away airs these scenes on Friday, July 20 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.


Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (07-07-2018)

----------


## lizann

id bet ash couldn't wait to leave tori and justin behind

----------

